# Alternatives to reptile carpet?



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

inside my viv the floorspace is 46 x 19 inch but there isnt a reptile carpet that will reach 19 inch, so i need something else like reptile carpet.

im not asking for alternatives like instead of, im looking for another reptile carpet type that will reach the 19 inch wdith


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

You coud cut over hanging bits off the ends of the carpet and lay them along the gap at the back of the viv, pretty much out of sight.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> You coud cut over hanging bits off the ends of the carpet and lay them along the gap at the back of the viv, pretty much out of sight.


 err.... the problem isnt buying to long its to short, and i dont wanna have to buy lots of packs costing lots of money then stick em together like some jigsaw puzzle


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I just get the next biggest size and lay it in and it works well for me. 

I don't think it matters if not all the floor is covered as long as you get the main section.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

slate/lino tiles would prolly work too


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i dont know why i bother posting a thread if its not going to get read properly...........

there isnt a reptile carpet that reaches 19 inch.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> slate/lino tiles would prolly work too


 i said in my thread that im "not" looking for a instead of reptile carpet.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

then i think your only option is to do what imginy does cause you dont like jigsaws either


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

To be honest it's quite an easy job cutting the ends off the carpet and then laying them a long the gap. Thats what I did when I used repti-carpet.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

UrolithicTitan said:


> To be honest it's quite an easy job cutting the ends off the carpet and then laying them a long the gap. Thats what I did when I used repti-carpet.


the 48 inch long reptile carpet is only a silly 13 inch wide, i need the 48 inch , this size alone cost about £15, so even playing jigsaw for the 6 inches would mean id have to spend another £15 just because zoo med cant be bothered to make them a more realistic size:censor: this is why i wanted to know about ant alternative matrials 2like" reptile carpet that might be closer to the size


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> the 48 inch long reptile carpet is only a silly 13 inch wide, i need the 48 inch , this size alone cost about £15, so even playing jigsaw for the 6 inches would mean id have to spend another £15 just because zoo med cant be bothered to make them a more realistic size:censor: this is why i wanted to know about ant alternative matrials 2like" reptile carpet that might be closer to the size


Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.

In my 4x2 vivs I use the 36x15 then at one end just have my basking area and that doesn't have carpet under and this actually makes it easier to take out the carpet and clean every day as there is no need to move all the basking stuff.

I don't think you will find any alternatives that are as good as reptile carpet this is made for the job unfortunately it is made in american sizes


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

imginy said:


> Reptilekeeping The Online Reptile Shop, Selling Livefoods Reptile Accessories and Equipment.
> 
> In my 4x2 vivs I use the 36x15 then at one end just have my basking area and that doesn't have carpet under and this actually makes it easier to take out the carpet and clean every day as there is no need to move all the basking stuff.
> 
> I don't think you will find any alternatives that are as good as reptile carpet this is made for the job unfortunately it is made in american sizes


to have a reptile carpet on a patch of it and not the rest is like putting a matt at your front door and not carpeting the hall.

what is reptile carpet made of that makes it so special?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Chrisuk33 said:


> to have a reptile carpet on a patch of it and noth the rest is like putting a matt at your front door and not carpeting the hall.
> 
> what is reptile carpet made of that makes it so special?


I don't know what its made of but I what makes it so special is that you can wash it every day and it lasts forever and it is soft enough for the bearded dragons to lay on and it has loads of grip for them to stand on which gives them big strong legs.
I don't think you will find any thing else that is as practical.

I mainly use it so they can build the leg muscle up, I haven't found any other substrate (including sand and tiles) where they can get that much grip to stand up properly.

I feel like it doesn't have to cover the whole viv just as long as they got some where to stand up properly, even if I tile a viv I will still put down the carpet over the top for some extra grip


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

imginy said:


> I don't know what its made of but I what makes it so special is that you can wash it every day and it lasts forever and it is soft enough for the bearded dragons to lay on and it has loads of grip for them to stand on which gives them big strong legs.
> I don't think you will find any thing else that is as practical.
> 
> I mainly use it so they can build the leg muscle up, I haven't found any other substrate (including sand and tiles) where they can get that much grip to stand up properly.


well i have the rough side of tiles at the moment but it looks crap.

in my snake viv i didnt spend half as long and it looks 10 times better, what mostly sets it off is the nice substrate.

since i cant use loose substrate AT ALL in my beardie vivarium because too many people have so called horror stories for every loose substrate you can think of.
btw my beardie is 6 and half months old

from what i see, reptile carpet is like normal carpet but without the foam underlay or that 3mm thick felt you can buy.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

You can't wash ordinary carpet properly. I have heard of some ppl using the artificial grass that grocers use to cover their fruit and veg shelves - but I have NO experience of this and don't know if it would have sharp edges / loose bits / loops to catch claws.

If you don't like the sizes of repti carpet, or the very good suggestions you have been given in this thread, then perhaps you ought to complain to zoo med rather than moaning at all the ppl on here.


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

jools said:


> You can't wash ordinary carpet properly. I have heard of some ppl using the artificial grass that grocers use to cover their fruit and veg shelves - but I have NO experience of this and don't know if it would have sharp edges / loose bits / loops to catch claws.
> 
> If you don't like the sizes of repti carpet, or the very good suggestions you have been given in this thread, then perhaps you ought to complain to zoo med rather than moaning at all the ppl on here.


moaning huh?

thats just typical, asking for help or suggestions is moaning.

has nothing to do with not LIKING zoo med sizes, its about not being able to use there sizes because they make them to small for most people to just buy one packet width wise.
first few suggestions i had where stating exactly what i specifically said i didnt want in my thread.

the reast still isnt what i asked, i dint ask what could do with reptile carpet from zoo med or exo terra cos i already knew. my thread was asking Anything else besides that like alternative fabrics.

but then again someone like you brings down the thread by a flaming.

thats how these threads ALWAYS go,asking for help,obvious answer,silly answer,frustration,insult and flaming.

its like being bullied if you dont agree and enough to not want anyone to ask for real help


----------



## Chrisuk33 (Oct 10, 2010)

i wont be using this forum any longer, seems to be teaming with know it all bullies who cant take people who dont agree to there obvoius answers


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Chris, the reason your threads always end up this way is because you always seem to come across as very negative. Perhaps this is not intended by you, but this is the way it seems. You never thank anybody for any imput. You often accuse ppl of being wrong or not understanding. You consistently argue good advice. Many ppl have spent time trying to help you but you always find fault with good advice given. Fair enough if that advice is not applicable for you but a few nice words or thanks go a long way.

Most of us are not bullies but ordinary ppl who get a little tired of the "attitude" that appears to come from you. We genuinely would like to help (and we've tried) but you do seem just so very negative. It gets wearying when every suggestion is met with a rather curt rebuttal.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

Chrisuk33 said:


> the 48 inch long reptile carpet is only a silly 13 inch wide, i need the 48 inch , this size alone cost about £15, so even playing jigsaw for the 6 inches would mean id have to spend another £15 just because zoo med cant be bothered to make them a more realistic size:censor: this is why i wanted to know about ant alternative matrials 2like" reptile carpet that might be closer to the size


I think because Zoo med are an American company they base there carpet sizes first on what gallon aquarium people are going to use and then when they introduced it to the european market they just measured the reptile carpet and put themeasurements on the packaging. Also, whatever size zoo med repti-carpet you buy comes in a pack of two.


----------

